# General > PC & Console Gaming >  fifa 11

## bobbyrussell09

who all here will be purchasing this .would be good to get a local online league going

----------


## im behind you

im getting it but not sure if tesco is staying open till after 12 so i can go up and get it. if not first thing in the morn it will be. i notice in the paper they are doing it for £25 if bought with another top 10 title.but the game should work out cheaper just by itself.and asda is doing it for 97p with a trade in on sellected games.

----------


## theone

Let me know what like.

I've always been a pro evo buyer but might be tempted....

----------


## bobbyrussell09

the game is brilliant ,well worth a look

----------


## The Flea

I'd be up for a league

----------

